# SHENZHEN | Guangdong Landmark Building | 303m | 995ft | 62 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Developer: Guangdong Land Holdings
http://news.takungpao.com/paper/q/2017/0610/3459467.html
http://city.shenchuang.com/szcsjg/20170413/441351_3.shtml


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By ww00229


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

awesome find! sadly not prep yet though. I found the location. And as you can see the hole is for just the side tower. As of Feb. this year, there is still a structure in the way for the main tower that needs to be demolished.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^
it is located to the east side of the city :cheers:


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Residentials on the top left of the rendering z0rg posted are nearing completion. Main plot with the two +200m undergoing excavation.

Main plot posted by simon1002 on 2018-10-9



Residentals posted by szgaoloumi on 2018-11-14


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-09 from 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-12-04 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-03-16 by 摩天圳 




























Main tower (plot 05-14)




























Low rises (plot 03-41)


----------



## WibblyWobbly (Jul 17, 2012)

Surely they could've added something to flair it up, something to make it even slightly unique. But alas, another collection of homogenous boxes.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 17 by lj501387499


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 25 by 1788111


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Its just another supertall for Shenzhen


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

it will rather stand out though, it is quite a bit up east and north from the main skyline.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 30 by rainnyzhong


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 11 by rainnyzhong


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 10 by 摩天圳


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

KillerZavatar said:


> it will rather stand out though, it is quite a bit up east and north from the main skyline.


If we consider only the towers on a km radius around this tower, we would still have an above average skyline... LOL


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 13:*








By foreverZR on Gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-21 by 1788111


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 22 by EXP_9_F


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-13 by 粤港澳自贸区


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 11 by 俺是wowo


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 06 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-30 via 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Going up very fast!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 28 via 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-08 by foreverZR


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Zwam! You are carrying the torch for Oscillation!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, @A Chicagoan, @gao7, @saiho are also torches


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> @little universe, @A Chicagoan, @gao7, @saiho are also torches


Don't forget @redcode, @lawdefender, and @kanye!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, I am disappointed lawdefender only thinks in guangzhou 😭 😭


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By luedde on Gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-03 by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 16 by foreverZR on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-31 by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 11 by foreverZR on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

source


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-03 by 摩天圳


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Come check out my Sketchup model of the Guangdong Landmark Building:




__





Guangdong Landmark Building | 3D Warehouse


The Guangdong Landmark Building is a 303.2 m / 995 ft tall skyscraper under construction in Shenzhen, China. Construction on the 62 floor tower started in 2019 and will be completed by 2023




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

05/09/22 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^
I find Seg plaza shenzhen so gorgeous without spire


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This looks over 400 meters in that picture


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Munwon said:


> This looks over 400 meters in that picture


Weird angle... look much taller than Citymark Center.


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

Maybe they have secretly increased the height to +500 meters  😉

According to Google Earth the altitude for Guangdong Landmark Building is 35 meters and 20 meters for Citymark Center


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

SEG Plaza and Hon Kwok City Centre are in the foreground. They are both 290 and 330 meters (the real difference between both makes Hon Kwow CC around 15 meters hgher than SEG because of altitude dfference). The picture must have been taken from quite a high altitude which would explain why G. L. Building looks taller than Citymark


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

中建八局承建的深圳粤海置地大厦项目全面封顶







www.cscec.com


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Cadaeib said:


> The picture must have been taken from quite a high altitude which would explain why G. L. Building looks taller than Citymark


Most likely from the top of Ping An, also with high zoom. (high zoom mess up proportions a lot of times) 

edit:
The height is god, but the angle is not. Must be just a drone.
Angle from Ping An.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that building at background








by L_L on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-23 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

I think its topped out! The parapet looks to be assembled


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am happy, because it is thicker than Citimark center shenzhen


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 31 by ：）


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Topped out!!!!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 11 by 文勇


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kanye, @zwamborn, are there closer photos?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

24/12/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 26 by yumikoma


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^
the cladding looks like cheung kong center, take a look  
















Cheung Kong Center - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------

